# No Acceleration !



## brian applegate (Mar 19, 2010)

Hi, I have a 2004 extrail diesel ! sport x , and ive never had a problem with it untill now ! as i drove it to work yesterday, no problems ! parked it up and 6 hours later finnished work started car and now has no acceleration ! any help would be greatly appreciated, as i had to drive it home on idle ! how embassasing lol!


----------



## zdj531 (Apr 10, 2010)

check engine light on?


----------



## stuMcstu (Jun 23, 2007)

*Lifeless x-trail performance*

Hi Brian
I own a 2002 Di sport which I have had for 5yrs now, and have been having problems myself with poor performance over the last 18mths. first it was debris in the tank, that had fallen inside during a recall by my local dealer who was replacing the fuel neck filler from metal to plastic type. its not rocket science to clean the wheel arches of mud before you remove the old fuel filler. then for some reason on a cold morning the car decided to play the fool, it was run on idle as you have suggested but when you tried to pull away the engine died and cut out. the nice man in the yellow van came but his computer will not read the Nissan for some reason and I was towed to the garage [ oh the shame] apparently the MAF sensor had failed, whatever that was. so I learned more about this MAF sensor and where it was, its inbetween the turbo intercooler and the air filter box, half way along the black trunking there is a block connector that is attached to the MAF sensor a little black plastic gizmo that cloggs up if moisture gets into it, it's a sealed unit so you cannot really get at it. mine clogged up due to the amount of rock salt that was put on our roads where we live over that cold spell earlier in the year, after we cleaned it out using a can of IPA [evapourating spray used for cleaning computer circuit boards] the car ran ok for 1 month but began juddering again over this last month, we have ruled out the MAF this time and traced it to the EGR valve Exhaust Gas Recirculation valve located behind the turbo intercooler as you look into the engine from the front of the car it is a circular shaped item with a grey block connector plugged it - I unplugged this and my car runs as it did when I bought, its amazing all this time and i have been scratching my head and putting up with changing my fuel filter every 4,000 miles thinking it was still debris in my tank and it turns out to be the EGR valve playing up. Sorry this has been such a long post but it has been a frustrating 18mths. I do hope this helps a little way to understanding your problem any more info required just post again, all the best 
Stuart


----------

